# Thera Tubes Black Widow



## BohmaN (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi!
I am new to slingshot.
I just bought a Barnett Black Widow. This one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnett-BLACK-WIDOW-Catapult-Slingshot-Ammo-Latest-Model-GET-IT-FAST-/161159854176?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2585e03860

And my question is does anyone now what colour on thera tubes that is the same as the default tubes on the barnett black widow?

Hope you understand me!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Those are not theta tubes , those are tubes they make on their own , theta tube blue is about equal to those Barnett magnums , but they are expensive and slow , best if you use theraband gold.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the same one for friends who arnt used to slingshots. It does shoot pretty fast I think it's just surgical latex tubing


----------



## BohmaN (Aug 3, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I have the same one for friends who arnt used to slingshots. It does shoot pretty fast I think it's just surgical latex tubing


Ye, but I mean, is the black widow tubes compared to red thera tubes, or green and so on?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

The thing with the barnett tubes is their so damn expensive in the UK they are £6 each !

It's probably better to order some theraband black or green as they are just as good and the theraband black is even more powerful

If you buy them in lengths say 2m you should have enough for a few bandsets and you'll save money making your own too


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I recommend TheraBand Red tubes, Green is capable of more power, and Black more than Green, but unless you plan to use very heavy ammo, you will likely find Red faster and more powerful. If you plan to shoot ~9 mm steel, then use TheraBand Yellow tubes.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I've bought some green Thera tubes for mine and while they fit the frame perfectly, that are just too hard to pull and very uncomfortable. Go for the reds.


----------

